# JTextfield Inhalt markieren bei Auswahl



## Guest (3. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe schon überall gesucht aber irgendwie nichts gefunden deswegen frage ich jetzt hier.

Gibt es keine einfache Möglichkeit ein Textfeld so zu modifizieren dass der Inhalt beim Klicken (bzw. bei einem Sprung über TAB in das Feld) automatisch markiert wird so dass man sofort alles in dem Feld überschreibt bzw über entfernen löschen kann?
Das muss doch irgendwie möglich sein, oder?


----------



## The_S (3. Mrz 2008)

Adde deinem JTextField einen FocusListener. Und bei FocusGained selektierst du mit selectAll() den kompletten Inhalt.


----------



## Guest (3. Mrz 2008)

Danke dir!

Tut ja fast schon weh dass ich das nicht selber rausbekommen konnte -.-


----------

